

Old computer ads - tsenkov
http://www.dvq.com/oldcomp/oldads.htm

======
tsenkov
Pure gold! I would spend as much time needed to go through all of them.

Few clicks in I found this one:
[http://www.dvq.com/ads/ncr_321_sa_12_64.jpg](http://www.dvq.com/ads/ncr_321_sa_12_64.jpg)

And this is the one that got me searching on the topic (April 1970 commercial
of a plotter connecting to a teletype and other sort of terminals):
[http://www.dvq.com/ads/tsp_dm_4_70.jpg](http://www.dvq.com/ads/tsp_dm_4_70.jpg)

